# Terrible wood joints



## Alan (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm making a set of Windsor chairs. I made a mistake on some of the holes I drilled into my seat for my bow back. As a result, I have extremely loose fitting joints. I am assuming that there is a proper material out there (epoxy, glue, etc) that after I position my hoop in my sloppy hole like I want it that I could pour in some liquid of some sort and basically lock the hoop to the seat of my chair.

What I should have done was plug the original hole that I cut with a wood plug and then re-drilled, but it's too late. How can I fill the voids in my joint with a strong material such that it's like I drilled the hole perfectly the first time?

Any thoughts?

Thanks.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Are you painting or staining the chairs? 

If you are painting then epoxy would work very well.

If you are staining then most things that you could use are going to show.

G


----------



## jimmiet. (Aug 15, 2007)

*loose joint*

take a hand plane and a piece of maple about an inch thick and plane some shavings from the edge (1") wrap the maple shavings on you tenons with glue to shim to fit. maple can be planed to the thickness you need to snug your joint. maple shavings wont' break, trim with a sharp chisel. this works great with mortice and tenon joints .


----------



## jimmiet. (Aug 15, 2007)

*loose joint*

ps as long as your not talking super large holes


----------



## Alan (Mar 27, 2009)

Thanks for your responses. I will be painting.


----------

